# Schwartz A4000 sweeper for sale!!



## Snowshow

I am selling my back up unit. 2000 GMC with A4000 sweeper body mounted. Tires, trans, fan, and hopper is in good shape. This is a good 
Lot sweeping unit with dual curb brooms newer drive motor and well maintained. Unit is used but has been our back up for the past 2 yrs. Looking to make room for new sweeper and rotate units. Asking 14k or best. Contact me and I can email pics. [email protected]


----------



## landscaper4u

Please send pictures to [email protected] Thx


----------

